# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

## Saeed735

سلام...بچه ها با یه تاپیک دیگه در خدمتتونم...اینجا میخوام به مشکلی بپردازم که خیلی از داوطلبین کنکور توش ضعف اساسی دارن... یه درسی رو چطور و با چه نحوی بخونم....یا اینکه  از کجا شرو کنم به خوندن؟؟؟اینا سوالایین که خیلی از بچه ها دارن و یکی از دغدغه های  اصلی کنکوریاس...اینجا سعی میکنم در مورد این سوالات توضیح جامعی رو بدم تا مشکلات یکی پس از دیگری حل شن...



*نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس:*



*زیست شناسی*:این درس مهمترین درس رشته ی تجربیه و دارای ضریب 12 هستش ینی بالاترین ضریب در بین دروس رشته تجربی...زیست بعد از زمین شناسی و ریاضی بعنوان سومین درس تو دفترچه ی دروس تخصصی قرار داره...از این درس 50 تا تست تو کنکور طرح میشه که سوالات شماره ی 156 تا 205رو شامل میشن وزمان پیشنهادی برای حل تست هاش 36 دقیقس ...درمورد تعداد تست فصول مختلف دیگه تقریبا نمیشه گفت از هر فصل چند تا تست مطرح میشه چون  اکثر تست ها ترکیبی شدن....به جز دو یا سه تا از سوالات این درس که مربوط به فصل ژنتیک بوده و استنباطی-محاسباتی  هستند بقیه ی سوالات همه مربوط به سوالات مفهومی و تحلیلی میشن.......سوالای مفهومی- تحلیلی- ترکیبی کنکورهای سالهای اخیر  نشون میده که باید برای مطالعه ی این درس روش جدیدی اتخاذ بشه تا داوطلب کنکور بتونه خودشو با سبک جدید سوالات وقف بده...اما اون روش :


--برای حل تست های کنکورهای اخیر و آینده باید به خط به خط کتاب درسی مسلط بود، اونرو مفهومی خوند و ترکیبش کرد ...اما چطور؟



1-*خواندن متن کتاب درسی(خط  به خط):*همونطور که همه میدونن خوندن خط به خط کتاب درسی تو زیست اهمیت بسیاری داره و یه کنکوری قبل از هر چیزی تو زیست،باید روی خط کتاب درسی مسلط باشه ولی چرا؟ اولاکسی که خط کتاب رو ندونه نمیتونه به عمق مطلب پی ببره و به مفهوم نمیرسه و نمیتونه که مطالب رو با هم ترکیب کنه...همچنین باید به خاطر داشت که  در کنکورسوالاتی هم مستقیما از خط کتاب درسی مطرح میشه و تعدادشونم سال به سال رو به افزایشه...دلیل دیگه ای که میتونم بگم اینه که سوالات کنکور به زبان کتاب درسی مطرح میشن...به تازگی توی کتاب های کمک آموزشی  سبکی برای تفهمیم و درک بیشتر بچه ها آورده شده...این کتابها اومدن و سعی کردن باروش طنز و کاریکاتورو توی یک فضای صمیمی مطلب رو به شما آموزش بدن...که البته بسیار هم عالیه...ولی سوال کنکور به این شکل نیست و سوالات با توجه به خط کتاب و به زبان کتاب مطرح میشن پس همونطور که گفتم باید به خط کتاب  درسی مسلط بود...راستی فعالیت ها، تفکر نقادانه،فعالیت هاو بعضی از بیشتر بدانیدهارو هم بخونید...........ولی در خوندن متن و خط به خط کتاب درسی باید به نکاتی توجه داشت:

*توجه به قیدها:*در متن کتاب درسی قیدهایی(برخی، بعضی ،بسیاری ،همه، اغلب، باعث، دراصل مستقیما ،برخلاف ،همانند، به ندرت ،بیشتر و غیره)بیان شدن که بسیار مهم هستن... در سالهای اخیر هم تعداد سوالاتی که بصورت مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم از قیدها مطرح شده بسیار زیاده پس باید توجه ویژه ای به قیود داشت...نکته ای که در خوندن قیدها ی خط به خط به آن توجه کنیم اینه که قیدها رو همراه با خوندن متن یادبگیریم....بسیاری از داوطلبین کنکور هستن که میان و یک فصل رو بدون توجه به قیدها میخونن و بعد از اتمام از روی یه کتاب دیگه قیدهارو یاد میگیرن و اینکار موجب هدر رفتن وقت و سردرگمیشون میشه و ممکنه بعدها دوباره قیدهارو به درستی به یاد نیارن...پس یادتون باشه که قیدهارو همراه با خوندن یاد بگیرید ...اینطوری تو هنتون موندگارتر میشه و صد البته یادگیریشونو آسونتر...


*ترکیب خط به خط:*میخام این قسمت رو با یه مثال توضیح بدم،کلمه ی ATP هم تو فصل اول سال دوم و هم تو فصل هشتم از از سال چهارم بیان شده...ینی یه کلمه عینا در دو فصل بیان شده...این به این معنیه که اطلاعاتی که از ATPتو فصل اول اومده تو فصل 8 پیش کامل شده...پس بهتره که این قسمت ها رو باهم بخونیم و به عبارتی ترکیبشون کنیم....یک مثال دیگه،تو فصل اول پیش درمورد پروتئین اطلاعات زیادی اومده...کلمه ی پروتئین در فصل اول سال دوم هم عینا تکرار شده و مطالبی درموردش آورده شده...همچنین در فصول متعددی از موادی نام برده شده که جنس روتئینی دارن...تکرار کلمه ی پروتئین در فصول مختلف نشون میده که از نکات زیادی از پروتئین در جای جای این فصول اومده که بهتره ما با هم ترکیبشون کنیم و با هم بخونیمشون....به این میگن ترکیب خط به خط ینی کلمه یا جمله ای که در این فصل وجود داره عینا تو فصل یا خط دیگه ای از کتاب درسی هم اومده که بهتره با هم ترکیب بشن...


*ارتباط خط به خط با اشکال**:*در کتاب درسی شکل هایی جهت تفهیم و درک بهتر مطالب آورده شده که با خطوطی از متن کتاب در ارتباطن...پس بهتره اون قسمت از متن کتابرو که مربوط میشه به شکل، تو کنار یا زیر شکل عینا بنویسیم...همچنین خطوطی از فصول دیگه هم هستن که با یک شکل در ارتباط هستن که بهتره اونارو هم زیر شکل بنویسیم...چون تو کنکور سوالاتی هم  به طور مستقیم و یا غیر مستقیم از شکل ها بیان میشه که خیلی هم راحت میشه بهشون پاسخ داد ولی باید مواردی رو که گفتم رعایت کرد...





*یه نکته:*در خوندن خط به خط به کلمات توجه ویژه ای داشته باشین...نباید به جای یک کلمه واژه ی مشابهش رو بیارن(ریبوزوم و ریزوبیوم یا لیزوزیم و لیزوزوم)همچنین نباید کلمه ای اضافه یا کم شه...اینکار مفهوم مطلب رو هم عوض میکنه که اینو تو قسمت دوم مفهوم (یعنی درادامه) توضیح دادم...



2-*مفهومی خوندن:*همه میگن که سوالات کنکور مفهومی-ترکیبی شده و دیگه نمیشه با خوندن خط کتاب کتاب درسی به درصد قابل توجهی رسید...الان باید مفهومی خوند...ولی اصلا میدونن مفهوم چیه؟؟شما وقتی متن کتاب رو خوندید باید بدونید که معنی اون خط چیه؟که اگه فردا تو کنکور همون خط کتاب  با جمله بندی دیگه ای به عنوان سوال مطرح شد بتونی بهش جواب بدی...ولی چطور میشه مفهومی خوند؟با یک مثال توضیح میدم...شما در فصل اول از زیست سال دوم میخونید که مواد آلی مواد کربن داری هستند که داخل سلول ساخته میشوند....اگه میخوای بدونی مفهوم و معنی این جمله چیه باید به سوالاتی که میگم جواب بدی...مواد آلی همون موادی نیستن که تو شیمی هم خوندی؟؟فصل 5 شیمی 2؟گفته کربن؟کربن چیه؟عنصره؟اصلا عنصر چیه؟خب این موادآلی داخل سلول چطوری ساخته میشن؟نه صبر کن...خود سلول چیه اصلا؟وقتی به جواب این سوالاتت رسیدی مطمن باش که معنی و مفهوم این خط رو به طور کامل متوجه شدی و کاملا فهمیدی که جملت چه مفهومی رو میرسونه...الان این جملرو با هزاران جمله بندی دیگه هم بهت بدن میتونی به راحتی پاسخ بدی...

*سوال:*ممکنه سوال بکنید برای یه جمله انقد سوال؟اینطوری، خوندنه یه جمله که یه ساعت طول میکشه؟من میگم نه اینطور نیست...اشتباه نکنید...قرار نیست به خاطر یه کربن برید و یه فصل  رو بخونید...همین که بدونید کربن چیه و ویژگیهاش چیه و چطور تو موادآلی هست کافیه...مطمن باشید این کار زیاد طول نمیکشه و اگرم بکشه مطمن باشین چیزی رو از دست ندادین....


ادامه میدم....برای مفهومی خوندن باید عمق مطلب رو درک کنید نه صرفا چیزی که تو ظاهر هست...با یه مثال دیگه توضیح میدم....تو خط کتاب اومده که پروتئین ها باعث انجام کارهای درون سلول میشوند؟؟اگه اینو همینطوری حفظ کنی و مهمومش رو درک میکنی نمیتونی به تست های مربوط به اون هم به درستی پاسخ بدی....مثلا تو تست ها میدن پروتئینها همه ی کارهای درون سلول را انجام میدهند....این جمله درسته؟صد درصد نه...باعث انجام میشن...باید از خودت بپرسیچطوری باعث انجام کارهای درون سلول میشن؟...با رسیدن به جواب سوالاتت به مفهوم هم میرسی...یک مثال دیگه...تو خط کتاب اومده که پروتئین های منقبض شونده رشته پروتئین هایی هستن که موجب حرکت ماهیچه ها میشوند...خب چطوری میشه مفهوم این جملرو دونست؟دبیرا جلوی این جمله مینویسن اکتین و میوزین...تو هم حفظ میکنی....برو فصل 8 سال دوم...اونجا هم راجبه ماهیچه توضیح داده و هم اکتین و میوزین...اگه اونارو بخونی قشنگ میفهمی مفهوم این جمله چیه...در ضمن یه چیز دیگه...پروتئین هایی که موجب حرکت ماهیچه ها میشن بهشون میگیم منقبض شونده؟نه عزیزم رشته پروتئین...رشته پروتئین چیه؟برو تحقیق کن ببین...راستی رشته پروتئین هایی که موجب حرکت میشن پروتئین منقبض شوندن؟نه دیگه  عزیزم ...موجب حرکت ماهیچه ها میشوند نه فقط حرکت...داخل سلول حرکت هایی به وسیله ی پروتئین هایی وجود دارد که به هیچ وجه پروتئین منقبض شونده نیسن...خب چطوری موجب حرکت ماهیچه ها میشن؟ینی اینجا مفهومش رو از یک خط به خط صحیح باید بفهمی...اگه اینطوری بخونی میفهمی مفهوم ینی چی....در مفهومی خوندن هم همچون خط به خط باید به نکاتی توجه کرد:



*ترکیب مفهوم:*من قبلا در مورد ترکیب خط به خط توضیح دادم ولی بعضی از قسمت ها وجود دارند که در ظاهر هیچ ربطی بهم ندارن چون هیچ کلمه ی مشابهی نیست که تو هر دو جمله تکرار شده باشه ولی مفهوماشون خیلی باهم ارتباط داره....ینی هر دوتا دارن درمورد یه یز حرف میزنن....اینو نمیتونم مثال چندانی بزنم  خودتون نخونید متوجه نمیشید...ولی باز یه مثال میزنم،تو فصل 6 سال دوم  گفته جاندار xگردش خونش بستس...توی فصل 11 سوم جاندار y رو نام برده و گفته فقط این جانداره که لقاح خارجی داره...از اینجا چه نتیجه ای میگیری؟که جاندار xدارای لقاح داخلیه....در حالیکه هیچ جمله ی مشترکی نداشتن...


*قیدهای مفهومی و مقایسه ی مفهوم ها:*بعضی از قیود هستن که در خط کتاب نیومدن ولی اگه مفهومو بلد باشی متوجهشون میشی...این قیدها بسیار مورد توجه طراحان کنکور قرار گرفته به شکلی که سوالات بسیار زیادی از این سبک در سالهای اخیر تکرار شده...یه مثال میزنم تو سوال کنکور میدن هر جانوری که گردش خون بسته داشته باشد دارای لقاح داخلیست...ینی منظور سوال اینه که همه ی جانوران دارای گردش خون بسته لقاح داخلی انجام میدن...ایا چنین قیدی عینا تو کتاب اومده؟نه...ولی با استفاده از ترکیب مفهوم و با توجه به قیدهای مفهومی میشه به این سوال پاسخ داد...یه مثال دیگه...تو سوال کنکور اومده که جاندارانی که تنفس نایی دارند بر خلاف جانداران دارای گردش خون بسته دارای اسکلت خارجین....ایا واژه ی برخلاف تو کتاب اومده بود و این دوتارو مقایسه کرده بود؟نه...پس به قیدهای مفهومی توجه زیادی داشته باشین...همچنین جانداران مختلف رو با هم مقایسه کنین...با مقایسه ی اونها قید هایی مثل برخلاف یا همانند نیز کشف خواهد شد که بسیار مهمن...دیدین روی جلد کتابهای کمک آموزشی مینویسن مقایسه ای؟همین هاست...البته باید بگم مقایسه ی خط به خط هم انجام بدید... برای مثال جانداری هست یه سری ویژگیهارو داره و جانداری دیگری وجود داره که چنین ویژگیهارو نداره و یا برعکسشو داره و یا حتی این دو تا جاندار در داشتن یه سری ویژگیها مشترکن...و این ویژگیها توی متن کتاب درسی عینا اومده...سعی کنید اونهارو هم مقایسه کنید..


*یه نکته:*توجه کردین یه نکته ی بسیار مهم از مثال هایی که تو بخش قیدهای مفهومی زدم میشه فهمید؟اون نکته اینه که تو سوالات کنکور های اخیر یه چیزی رو مستقیم به ما نمیگن...مثلا نمیاد بگه جانورکرم خاکی...میاد میگه جانور بی مهره ای که دارای گردش خون باز است...که تو باید بدونی که منظورش کرم خاکیه...یا میاد میگه عاملی که موجب تسهیل انجام واکنش میشود...و تو باید بدونی که منظورش آنزیمه...یا میگه عامل ترانسفورماسیون که تو باید بدونی DNA...یامثلا بجای اینکه طبق کتاب بگه همه ی گیاهان فلان ویژگی رادارند میگه براسیکا اولراسه دارای این ویژگیست که شما باید بدونید براسیکا اولراسه یه گیاهه...این جزوه رو بعنوان مقدمه بخونید برای بدست آوردن چنین مهارتهایی لازمه(http://konkur.in/11638/%DA%A9%D8%AA%...%B0%D9%87.html)




*ترکیب مفهوم با شکل:*شکل هایی که تو کتاب آورده شده مثل متن کتاب درسی مفهومی رو دارن که باید کشفش کرد...به این مفاهیم توجه زیادی داشته باشید..حتی خیلی از مطالب تو یه فصل هستن که مفهومشون با شکلی از یه فصل دیگه در ارتباطه...سعی کنید اونهارم با شکل ترکیب کنید...



3-*ترکیبی خوندن:*ترکیبی خوندن کاملا توضیح داده شد ولی یه بار دیگه تیتر وار توضیح میدم....ترکیب خط به خط...ترکیب مفهوم ها...ترکیب مفهوم با خط به خط،تو خیلی جاها میبینی مفهوم یه مطلب از یه فصل با خط کتاب از فصلی دیگه یا حتی همون فصل در ارتباطه...ترکیب مفهوم و خط کتاب درسی با اشکال و ترکیب خود شکل ها با هم...




*چند روش کاربردی تو خوندن زیست:*سعی کنید زیست رو با شکل هاش یاد بگیرید اگه شکلی تو کتاب اومده که هیچ ولی اگه نیومده شکل ها و انیمیشن هایی رو از اینترنت دانلود کنید ...روش تصویری به شما تو یاد گیری زیست بسیار کمک میکنه...برای مطالبی که صرفا حفظی هستن رمزگردانی و کدگزاری کنید...مثلا داداش من یه رمزی برای وظایف مخ ساخته بود(عمه هوشنگ یاد حافظه ی کند ادرا کردم=عمه هوشنگ که میتونست بشه عمو هوشنگا ولی این خنده دار تره،میشه عملکرد هوشمندانه......یاد میشه یادگیری.....حافظه میشه همون خافظه....ادرا کردم میشه ادراک :Yahoo (21): )شما هم میتونید بسازید...رمزها هر چقدر خنده دارو غیر معقولتر باشن بیشتر تو ذهن میمونن و بعد چند مدت مطلبو حفظ میشی و دیگه نیازی به رمزم نیست...حتی روزاتون میتونه خیلی مختصرو مفید هم باشه (مثلا عماد حایادی=عم میشه عملکرد هوشمندانه....اد میشه ادراک...حا میشه حافظه.....یاد میشه یادگیری....که البته برای اینجا این خوب نیست و رمز قبلی بهتر بود)




*
تذکر:*تو خوندن زیست اصلا وارد مباحث خارج از کتاب نشید ولی اگه ابهامی داشتید اونو حتی با مطالب خارج از کتاب رفع کنید...همینطوریادتون باشه هیچ وقت هیچ فصلی از زیست رو حذف نکنید چون سوالات ترکیبین و نمیشه گفت که مطمنن از یه فصل به هیچ وجه سوال نمیاد...
 



*یه سبک جدید و در سوالات جدید کنکور:*توی سوالات جدید بیشتر تمرکز طراح رفته روی استثناعات....استثناعاتی که باید بهشون توجه بشه....بعضی از این استثناعات رو میشه از روی قیدهایی مثل به جز و یا بسیاری (نه همه) پیدا کرد ولی بیشترشون توی خط کتاب نیومدن....و تنها کسی که متن کتاب رو مفهومی خونده باشه و مطالب رو تحلیل و مقایسه کرده باشه میتونه این استثناعاتو کشف کنه و سوالاتو جواب بده...پس به استثنائات توجه ویژه ای داشته باشید...




*مرحله ی اجرا:همه چیو گفتم به جز اینکه چطور باید این مراحلو اجرا کرد...ببینید شما باید یه منبع اصلی داشته باشید....منبع اصلی منبعی هستش که همه ی نکات و مطالبت توی اونه و هر نکته ای پیدا کردی داخلش مینویسی....منبع اصلی میتونه کتاب درسی شما باشه و یا یه کتاب درسنامه ای مثل فاگوزیست یا یه جزوه ی خوب مثل جزوه زیست دکتر عمارلو و یا حتی جزوه دبیرتون...اگه کتاب درسی منبع اصلیتون باشه باید نکاتی رو که از خوندن کتب کمک آموزشی و یا از تست زنی بدست میارید رو توی اون بنویسید و اگه این منبع اصلی کتاب کمک آموزشی یا یه جزوه باشه باید حتما خط کتاب رو واردش بکنید(البته اگه خودش خط کتابو داشت لازم به واد کردن خط به خط نیست مثل جزوه دکتر عمارلو که هممون دیدیم)...درواقع منبع اصلی منبعی خواهد بود که همه ی نکات اعم از خط به خط کتاب و نکات ترکیبی مفهومی و نکات استخراجی از تست ها و حتی اشکال هم باید داخل اون نوشته بشه...منبع اصلی باید تنها منبعت باشه(دیگه نگی یه منبع اصلی دارم و یه کتاب درسی که همراه هم میخونمشون)چون اگه اینا بشن دو تا سردرگمت میکنن...ولی باید چطور منبع اصلی رو کامل کنی؟ببین اول از همه باید کتاب درسی رو بخونی(میدونی که طبق قرارمون مرحله خوندن بعد از پیش خوانی و طرح سواله)ولی نه کامل...خیلی ها میگن برای خوندن یه فصل ابتدا کل فصلو از روی کتاب درسی یکبار بخون و بعد برو سراغ منابع دیگه...این کاملا غلطه...شما همراه خوندن باید منبع اصلیتو تکمیل کنی...پس کتاب درسی رو که گفتم اول از همه بخون چطور باید بخونی؟مبحث به مبحث...از فصل اول سال دوم مثال میزنم....اول بیا کل مبحث مربوط به عنکبوت رو کامل بخون...قیدهارو مشخص کن و سعی کن مفهوم مطلبو متوجه بشی...بعد از اون بیا سراغ کتاب کمک اموزشیت یا جزوت...همون مبحث عنکبوت رو بخون و با کتاب انطباق بده....اگه به نکته ای رسیدی توی منبع اصلیت بنویس...ینی اگه منبع اصلیت کتاب درسیه نکاتی رو که توی کتاب کمک اموزشی یا جزوت هست رو ببرو تو کتاب درسی بنویس(حاشیه نویسی)...و اگه منبع اصلیت کتاب درسی نیست نکات رو از کتاب درسی وارد اون منبع اصلیت بکن(ینی خط به خط و تحلیلات)....مبحث عنکبوت تموم شد؟خب ادامه بده... اینبار یه مبحث دیگرو از روی خط به خط کتاب درسی بخون...قیدهارو مشخص کن...تحلیل کن...بررسی کن...بفهم...تموم شد؟بیا سراغ جزوه یا کتاب کمک اموزشیت...بخون و با کتاب درسی منطبق کن...و کدومش منبع اصلیته؟ نکاتو بریز تو اون....راستی تا یادم نرفته بگم اسم این کار(وارد کردن نکات استخراجی از منابع دیگه و یا از تست ها به منبع اصلی) حاشیه نویسیه...ما کلا تو هیچ درسی(بخصوص زیست)خلاصه نویسی نداریم...نگرانم نباشید تو تاپیک های اینده توضیح میدم...*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*از کجا شروع به خوندن زیست کنم؟
*



(بخش اول خواندن فصول مربوط به زیست مولکولی و متابولیسم سلول یعنی فصل های ۱ و ۲  سال دوم + ۵ سال سوم + ۱ و ۲ پیش+8 پیش )
 

(بخش دوم خواندن فصول مربوط به ژنتیک یعنی فصل های 6 و ۷ و ۸ سال سوم + ۵ پیش)



 (بخش سوم خواندن فصول  مربوط به جانوری یعنی فصل های 3 و 4 و 5 و 6  و ۷ و  ۸ سال دوم (البته قسمت های مربوط به گیاهی در قسمت گیاهی خونده شه) + فصل های۱، ۲، ۳، ۴ و ۱۱ سال سوم...(سعی کنید در خوندن این قسمت مطالب مربوط بعه بدن انسان را هم جدااز قسمت جانوری بخونین))
 


(بخش چهارم خواندن   فصول مربوط به گیاهی یعنی قسمتهای گیاهی فصل هایی از سال دوم و سوم مثل 3 و   6  سال دوم   + ۹ و ۱۰ سال سوم)
 


(بخش پنجم خواندن فصول مربوط به قارچ و باکتری و آغازیان یعنی فصول ۹، ۱۰ و ۱۱ پیش‌دانشگاهی)
 


(بخش ششم خواندن فصول متفرقه یعنی فصل های ۳، ۴، ۶ و ۷ پیش دانشگاهی یا سال چهارم)
 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
loading
برای دروس بعدی منتظر باشید

----------


## aliseydali

میشه ما هم نحوه خواندن بعضی درس ها مثلا عمومی ها را بگذاریم

----------


## Saeed735

> میشه ما هم نحوه خواندن بعضی درس ها مثلا عمومی ها را بگذاریم


پ خ کن برام اگه خوب بود همراه با اسمت میذارم

----------


## Fighter_queen

نحوه مطالعه فیزیک رو هم لطفا بزارید.ممنون

----------


## Saeed735

> نحوه مطالعه فیزیک رو هم لطفا بزارید.ممنون


همه ی دروس گذاشته میشه

----------


## Fighter_queen

نحوه مطالعه فیزیک رو هم لطفا بزارید.ممنون

----------


## Forgotten

سلام 
سعید جان این متنت رو کامل خوندم اما نظرات و انتقادات و پشنهاداتم :

سوالات ترکیبی زیست شناسی زیاد نیستن و از سال به سال بیشتر طرح میشه به جرئت میشه گفت بیشتر سوال ها استباطی هستن و همه ی سوالات خط کتاب درسی نیستن اگه خط کتاب درسی بودن صد زدن زیست کار سختی نبود من افرادی رو میشناسم زیست رو کامل حفطن اما نتونستن درصد بالا بزنن 

قید ها یواش یواش دارن جای خودشون رو به سوالات علمی میدن چون به قول یه استادی قید بازی نمیتونه علم داوطلب رو بسنجه به این دلیل توجه به قید سال به سال در حال کاهشه ولی بازم نمیشه گفت صد در صد باید فراموش بشه و حتما باید مطالعه بشه 

درباره شکل خیلی موافقم چون برخی اوقات مفهومی که شکل بهت میفهمونه 20 خط متن خوندن بهت نمیفهمونه درباره زیبست انیمیشن ها هم همین حالت اند
جالب اینجاست از شکل ها هم سوالات ترکیبی طرح میشه مثلا فصل شش سال دوم با فصل اول سوم یا فصل هشت سال دوم و فصل سوم سال دوم در کل اهیمیت شکل ها خیلی رفته بالا 

مفهومی خوندن مرز مشخصی نداره و هیچ کس نمیتونه به شما یاد بده روش خوندن مفهومی اینجوریه شخص باید خودش قدرت تحلیل و استنباط داشته باشه تا بفهمه به نظر من مفهوم یعنی ترکیب اگر بتونی جمله های مختلف کتاب درسی رو با هم ترکیب کنی و بخونی اون موقع است که میتونی بگی مفهوم این متن رو فهمیدم 
ببین اقا سعید من به شخصه موقع خوندن هر خط کتاب کلی سوال میاد تو ذهنم اما قرار نیست ما بریم دنبال همه سوال ها خیلیاشون از محدوده کتاب درسی خارج میشن نظر من اینه بهتره خود کتاب درسی رو + یه کتاب کمک آموزشی دیگه خوند کافیه نمیشه درباره هر چی به ذهنمون اومد بریم تحقیق 

یعنی میتونم بگم این تیپ سوالا خیلی سختن *قیدهای مفهومی و مقایسه ی مفهوم ها

*چون بعضی موقع یه سری استثنا میاد وسط اعصابو بهم میریزه ولی در کل این سوالا سوالای جداکننده هستن و داوطلب تاپ رو با داوطلب سطحی خون جدا میکنن 


تو کل نوشتت فکر کنم کامل ترین و بی نقص ترین متن مربوط به *ترکیبی خوندن* بود 


درباره رمز گردانی *بیش از حد* , مخالفم سر آزمون ها اصلا رمز کجا بود انقدر استرس وارد میشه خود مفهوم به سختی به یاد میاد به نظر من شما به جای اینکه برای پردازش این همه رمز توی مغز مفهومی و ترکیبی بخونید موفق ترید 

چند تا توصیه : 

سعی کن به چند رنگ ننویسی متنت رو + علائم نگارشی رو هم رعایت کنی از توضیح بیش ار حد بپرهیزی و سعی کنی کلیدی نکات رو بگی 

در ضمن درصد زیست کنکورت رو هم اگر مایلی بگو و اینکه چه دانشگاهی و چه رشته ای میخونی چون معمولا کسی که دیگران رو راهنمایی میکنه باید اول خودش اون راه رو طی کرده باشه و نتیجه گرفته باشه ( یکم رک گفتم ببخش ) چون داخل پروفایلت هیچی ننوشتی 

در کل ممنون خوب بود اگرم یکم رنگ انتقادی داشت ببخش

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام 
> سعید جان این متنت رو کامل خوندم اما نظرات و انتقادات و پشنهاداتم :
> 
> سوالات ترکیبی زیست شناسی زیاد نیستن و از سال به سال بیشتر طرح میشه به جرئت میشه گفت بیشتر سوال ها استباطی هستن و همه ی سوالات خط کتاب درسی نیستن اگه خط کتاب درسی بودن صد زدن زیست کار سختی نبود من افرادی رو میشناسم زیست رو کامل حفطن اما نتونستن درصد بالا بزنن 
> 
> قید ها یواش یواش دارن جای خودشون رو به سوالات علمی میدن چون به قول یه استادی قید بازی نمیتونه علم داوطلب رو بسنجه به این دلیل توجه به قید سال به سال در حال کاهشه ولی بازم نمیشه گفت صد در صد باید فراموش بشه و حتما باید مطالعه بشه 
> 
> درباره شکل خیلی موافقم چون برخی اوقات مفهومی که شکل بهت میفهمونه 20 خط متن خوندن بهت نمیفهمونه درباره زیبست انیمیشن ها هم همین حالت اند
> جالب اینجاست از شکل ها هم سوالات ترکیبی طرح میشه مثلا فصل شش سال دوم با فصل اول سوم یا فصل هشت سال دوم و فصل سوم سال دوم در کل اهیمیت شکل ها خیلی رفته بالا 
> ...


داداش من انتقاد دوست دارم ولی چیزی که ناراحتم میکنه اینه که یکی متن بندرو کامل نخونه و بیا د دقیقا اون چیزایی رو بگه که من بالا بهش اشاره کردم....میگی خط به خط زیاد سوال نمیاد ...اولا که زیاد موافق نیستم ولی بالا هم گفتم که خط به خط فقط چند تا سوال میاد و چند تا سوال دیگه هم از ترکیب خط به خط میاد که مثلا میان یه سوال میدن و هر خطش از یه فصله...بعدشم من گفتم که قرار نیست توی مفهومی خوندن برید و برای یه کلمه یه فصل رو بخونید فقط و فقط تحقیقی که باعث بشه شما بفهمید داره چی  میگه...به هیچ عنوان نگید که شخص خودش باید استنباط داشته باشه..نه اینطور نیست مفهومی خوندن معنی انچنانی نداره ولی در کل ینی بفهمی معنی مطلب چیه...رمزگردانی بیش از حدم توصیه نکردم....
درصد زیستمم ندارم ببخشید...رنگارنگم مینویسم به دلیل راحتی شما....توضیح اضافه هم میدم به دلیل اینکه بفهمید چی گفتم...تو یه جمله بگم میاید پایین سوال میپرسید...علایم نگارشی هم چندان بلد نیستم...
ممنون

----------


## Forgotten

> داداش من انتقاد دوست دارم ولی چیزی که ناراحتم میکنه اینه که یکی متن بندرو کامل نخونه و بیا د دقیقا اون چیزایی رو بگه که من بالا بهش اشاره کردم....میگی خط به خط زیاد سوال نمیاد ...اولا که زیاد موافق نیستم ولی بالا هم گفتم که خط به خط فقط چند تا سوال میاد و چند تا سوال دیگه هم از ترکیب خط به خط میاد که مثلا میان یه سوال میدن و هر خطش از یه فصله...بعدشم من گفتم که قرار نیست توی مفهومی خوندن برید و برای یه کلمه یه فصل رو بخونید فقط و فقط تحقیقی که باعث بشه شما بفهمید داره چی  میگه...به هیچ عنوان نگید که شخص خودش باید استنباط داشته باشه..نه اینطور نیست مفهومی خوندن معنی انچنانی نداره ولی در کل ینی بفهمی معنی مطلب چیه...رمزگردانی بیش از حدم توصیه نکردم....
> درصد زیستمم ندارم ببخشید...رنگارنگم مینویسم به دلیل راحتی شما....توضیح اضافه هم میدم به دلیل اینکه بفهمید چی گفتم...تو یه جمله بگم میاید پایین سوال میپرسید...علایم نگارشی هم چندان بلد نیستم...
> ممنون



خب اگر خط کتاب درسی سوال باشه چرا تطبیق 100 ( اصلا حتی 80 ) درصدی سوالا هم امکان پذیر نیست. داداش سوالا داره بیشتر مفهومی میشه حتی سولات مفهومی و استنباطی از ترکیبی هم بیشتره 

شما حتی اگه تونستی از 50 تا سوال 30 تاش رو تطبیق با خط کتای بدی ( یعنی عینا خط کتاب ) کار بزرگی انجام دادی که اصلا امکان پذیر نیست یکی از رفقای همین انجمن شروع به این کار کرد اما فکر کنم نهایتش 10 یا 12 تا بیشتر نتونست تطبیق بده

----------


## مهسابانو

در مورد مفهومی خوندن... اینه که از رو یه خط بخونیو تو ذهنت بازش کنی؟؟؟ یعنی برای خودت توضیحش بدی؟؟؟
میتونید بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## Saeed735

> خب اگر خط کتاب درسی سوال باشه چرا تطبیق 100 ( اصلا حتی 80 ) درصدی سوالا هم امکان پذیر نیست. داداش سوالا داره بیشتر مفهومی میشه حتی سولات مفهومی و استنباطی از ترکیبی هم بیشتره 
> 
> شما حتی اگه تونستی از 50 تا سوال 30 تاش رو تطبیق با خط کتای بدی ( یعنی عینا خط کتاب ) کار بزرگی انجام دادی که اصلا امکان پذیر نیست یکی از رفقای همین انجمن شروع به این کار کرد اما فکر کنم نهایتش 10 یا 12 تا بیشتر نتونست تطبیق بده


داداش من اصلا نمیفهممت....عزیز دلم من الان دارم چی میگم؟؟میگن 30 تا سوال عینا خط کتابه؟؟؟؟؟؟خب منم موافقم توی پستمم گتم که فقط چند تا سوال از خط به خط و ترکیب خط به خط میاد....تو همون حرفی رو میگی که من میگم...اونم درقالب انتقاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟نمیدونم چرا منتقدای پست های من دقیقا با من هم عقیدن...ولی این حسو دارن که منتقدن...شاید دلیلش اینه که پست رو کامل نمیخونن...

----------


## Saeed735

> در مورد مفهومی خوندن... اینه که از رو یه خط بخونیو تو ذهنت بازش کنی؟؟؟ یعنی برای خودت توضیحش بدی؟؟؟
> میتونید بیشتر توضیح بدید؟


من مثال های متعددی رو زدم و توضیح دادم....حتما کامل بخونیدش....ببینید مفهومی خوندن ینی اینکه معنی یه چیزی رو کاملا بفهمی....بفهمی چی میگه...همونطور که مثال زدم شما قرار نیست یه جملرو کلمه به کلمه بررسی کنی نه...اینکار لازم نیست...فقط چیزایی که نمیدونی چینو برو راجبش بخون و بفهم که چی هستن...ببین برات یه مثال بزنم...بهت میگن تو یه لیوان داری...تو تو ذهنت فکر میکنی خدایا لیوان چیه؟؟؟بهت عکسشو نشون میدن...میگی آو پس لیوان باید یه دهنش بسته باشه و یه دهنش باز....فردا که رفتی خیابون فقط یه پارچم ببینی میگی عه این یه لیوانه...چرا؟چون یه دهنش بازه و یه دهنش بسته...میای خونه عکس رو بیشتر بررسی میکنی...میگی علاوه بر اون لیوان کوچیکه ولی نه خیلی کوچیک...لیوان فلان داره فلان داره و فلان داره...اینبار دیگه درصد اشتباهت میاد پایین....میری انواع لیوان رو میبینی....و دیگه میفهمی لیوان چیه؟؟؟درسم به همین شکله...بخصوص زیست....تو باید بررسی کنی بفهمی که جمله ای که خوندی ینی چی؟و اجزاش چه معنی رو میدن؟

----------


## ali456

آقا شما 2 هفته یه کتاب مثل فاگوزیست بخونید میفهمید چی میگه سعید
شعارم نیست
مثلا تو سال سوم هیپوتالاموس تو تنظیم دما نقش داره
پس مثلا تو دفاع غیر اختصاصی خط دوم که مربوط به تب هست هم هیپوتالاموس نقش داره
مثاله این فقط

----------


## Forgotten

> داداش من اصلا نمیفهممت....عزیز دلم من الان دارم چی میگم؟؟میگن 30 تا سوال عینا خط کتابه؟؟؟؟؟؟خب منم موافقم توی پستمم گتم که فقط چند تا سوال از خط به خط و ترکیب خط به خط میاد....تو همون حرفی رو میگی که من میگم...اونم درقالب انتقاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟نمیدونم چرا منتقدای پست های من دقیقا با من هم عقیدن...ولی این حسو دارن که منتقدن...شاید دلیلش اینه که پست رو کامل نمیخونن...



آقا سعید سو تفاهم پیش اومد . منظورم رو اشتباه فهمیدی نقل قول قبلی من انتقاد نبود مهر تاییدی بر سخنان شما بود من گفتم که تطبیق کامل امکان پذیر نیست نگفتم شما بیا 30 تا رو تطبیق بده که 

موفق باشی ...

----------


## Dr afzal

با سلام و تشکر فراوان. از saeed 735
ببخشید خودتون با این نکات مفید به نتیجه رسیدید.
چون تجربه و نتیجه خیلی مهمه.با تشکر.

----------


## Saeed735

> با سلام و تشکر فراوان. از saeed 735
> ببخشید خودتون با این نکات مفید به نتیجه رسیدید.
> چون تجربه و نتیجه خیلی مهمه.با تشکر.


نکاتی که مشاور میگه خودش تجربه کرده؟خوب متن رو بخون عزیزم اگه میبینی حقیقته دیگه تجربه من چه فرقی داره....ولی در کل دوستانم تجربه کردن و اینا نتیجه سه یا حالا بگم 4 سال تلاش و تحقیق بندس

----------


## Dr afzal

استفاده کردیم موفق باشین دوست عزیز .

----------


## Nima1220

اقا سعید خدا خیرت بده واقعا عالی بود کارمو راه انداختی
نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس دیگه هم هست!

----------


## Saeed735

> اقا سعید خدا خیرت بده واقعا عالی بود کارمو راه انداختی
> نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس دیگه هم هست!


ممنونم...بعدا قرار میگیره...

----------


## Saeed735

همه ی تاپیک های بنده ی حقیر یکجا....امیدوارم مفید باشن...


...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::.. 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست بخدا

----------


## Saeed735

up :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mersede

سلام مطالبتون واااااااااقعا عالیه.همونیه که من دنبالش بودم.من  نمیدونستم برنامه مو چجوری با بازه های علمی مرور انطباق بدم که شما  اینکارو برام انجام دادین.یه دنیا ممنون.واقعا دیگه امیدوار شدم.واقعا  دستتون درد نکنه که این همه اطلاعات در اختیار ما گذاشتین.امیدوارم همه  کنکوری ها به اون چیزی که میخان برسن.همیشه خنده رو لباتون باشه و همیشه موفق باشین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام مطالبتون واااااااااقعا عالیه.همونیه که من دنبالش بودم.من  نمیدونستم برنامه مو چجوری با بازه های علمی مرور انطباق بدم که شما  اینکارو برام انجام دادین.یه دنیا ممنون.واقعا دیگه امیدوار شدم.واقعا  دستتون درد نکنه که این همه اطلاعات در اختیار ما گذاشتین.امیدوارم همه  کنکوری ها به اون چیزی که میخان برسن.همیشه خنده رو لباتون باشه و همیشه موفق باشین


خیلی ممنونم....کامنت های تاپیک هارو هم بخونید..به رفع ابهام کمک میکنه

----------


## zahra2017

خیلی عالی بود لطفا بقیه درس ها رو هم بگین

----------


## Saeed735

اگه سوالی بود نقل قولم کنید

----------


## seyedali

خیلی ببخشید

دوستان می گن بعضی سوالات زیست کنکور ( از 10 تا 30 تا) متن خط کتاب بوده
در حالیکه دکتر فرهادیان تو تحلیل زیست 94 که تو سایت کانون هست می گه تو کنکور 94 هیچ سوال حفظی وجود نداشت.

----------


## Saeed735

> خیلی ببخشید
> 
> دوستان می گن بعضی سوالات زیست کنکور ( از 10 تا 30 تا) متن خط کتاب بوده
> در حالیکه دکتر فرهادیان تو تحلیل زیست 94 که تو سایت کانون هست می گه تو کنکور 94 هیچ سوال حفظی وجود نداشت.


سوال حفظی نمیاد...مگر فقط دو سه تا....همین

----------


## T!G3R

سلام داش سعید
داش سعید من تو تابستون وقتی اولین ازمون رو که دادم رتبه تقریبی که گزینه دو بهم داد 35000 تا 40000 بود
الان اخرین باری که رفتم ازمون دادم رتبمو تقریبی گفت بین 12000 تا 14000 هستش
الان دو تا ازمونه که من تو این 12000 تا 14000 گیر کردم
هر چقدر هم تلاش میکنم بازم نتیجه نمیگیرم ! :Yahoo (31): 
چیکار کنم رتبم بره پایین تر؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17):  @Saeed735

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام داش سعید
> داش سعید من تو تابستون وقتی اولین ازمون رو که دادم رتبه تقریبی که گزینه دو بهم داد 35000 تا 40000 بود
> الان اخرین باری که رفتم ازمون دادم رتبمو تقریبی گفت بین 12000 تا 14000 هستش
> الان دو تا ازمونه که من تو این 12000 تا 14000 گیر کردم
> هر چقدر هم تلاش میکنم بازم نتیجه نمیگیرم !
> چیکار کنم رتبم بره پایین تر؟؟؟؟ @Saeed735


خب برسی کن ببین مشکل کجاس...مشکل مرورهاته؟تست زنیته؟منابعت هستش؟کیفیت خوندنته؟نحوه خوندنته؟ایا یه برنامه ریزی خوب و دقیق داری؟مشکل رو نمیشه همینجوری براش راهکار داد...باید قشنگ توضیح بدی تا بتونم حلش کنم برات....

ولی توصیه میکنم اون چند تا تاپیکی ک در باره کنکورزده بودمو مطالعه منی حتما...لینکاشم توی پروفم هست....

----------


## T!G3R

> خب برسی کن ببین مشکل کجاس...مشکل مرورهاته؟تست زنیته؟منابعت هستش؟کیفیت خوندنته؟نحوه خوندنته؟ایا یه برنامه ریزی خوب و دقیق داری؟مشکل رو نمیشه همینجوری براش راهکار داد...باید قشنگ توضیح بدی تا بتونم حلش کنم برات....
> 
> ولی توصیه میکنم اون چند تا تاپیکی ک در باره کنکورزده بودمو مطالعه منی حتما...لینکاشم توی پروفم هست....


داداش از اینکه از 40000 خودم رو رسوندم به 12000 تا 14000 راضیم ولی وقتی نگاه میکنم ببینم اشکالم کجاست چیزی متوجه نمیشم!!!
منابعم خوبه چون از اون رتبه بالا رسیده به یه همچین رتبه متوسطی!
نحوه خوندن و کیفیتشم نمیدونم 
اکه نحوه خوندنم بده؟ پس چرا یه رتبه افتضاح تبدیل شده به یه رتبه متوسط
والا نمیدونم 
موندم داداش چیکار کنم؟؟؟!! :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Saeed735

> داداش از اینکه از 40000 خودم رو رسوندم به 12000 تا 14000 راضیم ولی وقتی نگاه میکنم ببینم اشکالم کجاست چیزی متوجه نمیشم!!!
> منابعم خوبه چون از اون رتبه بالا رسیده به یه همچین رتبه متوسطی!
> نحوه خوندن و کیفیتشم نمیدونم 
> اکه نحوه خوندنم بده؟ پس چرا یه رتبه افتضاح تبدیل شده به یه رتبه متوسط
> والا نمیدونم 
> موندم داداش چیکار کنم؟؟؟!!


برادرکسب هر رتبه ای روش خاص خودشو داره..اینکه منبعت شمارو تونسته برسونه به همچین رتبه ای و پیشرفت داشتین دلیل نمیشه که حتما اون منبع عالی بوده...شاید برای همینقدر پیشرفت کامل بوده...من توصیه میکنم شما یکبار با حوصله تاپیک های منو بخونین...بعد باز مشکلی بود سعی میکنم تلفنا حل کنم....کسی که بخواد مشکلش حل بشه باید تلاش کنه...پس تاپیک ها رو کامل و به ترتیب بخون....

----------


## farzad128

ذوستان کانال ما در تلگرام 
drbahery

----------


## Amin97

دوستان به نظر شما زیست و باید چند وقت یکبار تست زد ؟ یعنی مثلا میشه بلافاصله بعد از خوندن کتاب تست زد یا ابتدا باید به تسلط کامل رسید بعد تست زد ؟؟

----------


## Amin97

? :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Saeed735

> ?


تو تاپیک تست زنی بنده جواب سوالتون هست 

ولی در کل برای زیتس همراه خوندن.بعد خوندن و تست مروری باید زد

----------


## Saeed735

آپ

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

داداش صفحاتتو سیو کردم بعد امتحان نهایی شروع کنم به خوندنشون منتها نمیدونم همه رو سیو کردم یا ن خواستی لینکاشونو بده
داداش اینا کاملا دیگه؟!چون میخواستم مشاور خوب بگیرم برنامه ریزیو یادم بده

----------


## Atiye a

سلام. دوستان میشه در مورد املا به من کمک کنید؟!
من از ادبیات فقط املا رو یکم مشکل دارم که کتاب خیلی سبزو واسش گرفتم اما یه سوالی پیش اومده: معنی همه لغات خارج از کتابشو باید حفظ کنم؟!

----------


## Atiye a

می تونه کسی به من جواب بده؟!

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام. دوستان میشه در مورد املا به من کمک کنید؟!
> من از ادبیات فقط املا رو یکم مشکل دارم که کتاب خیلی سبزو واسش گرفتم اما یه سوالی پیش اومده: معنی همه لغات خارج از کتابشو باید حفظ کنم؟!


*خب دوست عزیز مسلما خوندن همه لغات مهمه ..کنکوره دیگه از همه جا سوال میده ...بهت پیشنهاد میکنم سعی کنی همرو بخونی خوندن لغت که سختتر از حفظ کردن فرمول نیست !موفق باشید.*

----------


## Atiye a

> *خب دوست عزیز مسلما خوندن همه لغات مهمه ..کنکوره دیگه از همه جا سوال میده ...بهت پیشنهاد میکنم سعی کنی همرو بخونی خوندن لغت که سختتر از حفظ کردن فرمول نیست !موفق باشید.*


مسلما همه لغات کتاب درسی مهمه. اما من لغات خارج از کتاب املای هفت خوان خیلی سبزو پرسیدم، که کم هم نسیتن!
پیروز باشید

----------


## MeysAM1999

*UP!*

----------


## mjplv

> اگه سوالی بود نقل قولم کنید


سلام آقا سعید لطفا ببین روشت رو درست فهمیدم
برای شروع پیش خوانی تقسیم فصل به چند مبحث مطالعه یک مبحث با تست آموزشی پس از مبحث تست آموزشی از آن مبحث مبحث بعد همین طور و زدن تست آموزشی از اول و بعد اتمام درس روز اول مرور تورق بعد چشمی هنگام خواب مرور شبانگاهی و صبح مرور صبح گاه.ی جلسه بعد قبل شروع خواندن مرور از اول بعد تست مروری و درس روز مثل اولین روز بعد اتمام فصل مرور اصلی و بعد تست آزمونی بعد مرور نموداری.
یک چیز دیگه تست مروری به روش آزمونی است برای آن کتاب تست های پراکنده دارد چگونه آزمونی بزنیم؟
  مرور اصلی بعد اتمام فصل فقط به همان فصل مرتبط است؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام آقا سعید لطفا ببین روشت رو درست فهمیدم
> برای شروع پیش خوانی تقسیم فصل به چند مبحث مطالعه یک مبحث با تست آموزشی پس از مبحث تست آموزشی از آن مبحث مبحث بعد همین طور و زدن تست آموزشی از اول و بعد اتمام درس روز اول مرور تورق بعد چشمی هنگام خواب مرور شبانگاهی و صبح مرور صبح گاه.ی جلسه بعد قبل شروع خواندن مرور از اول بعد تست مروری و درس روز مثل اولین روز بعد اتمام فصل مرور اصلی و بعد تست آزمونی بعد مرور نموداری.
> یک چیز دیگه تست مروری به روش آزمونی است برای آن کتاب تست های پراکنده دارد چگونه آزمونی بزنیم؟
>   مرور اصلی بعد اتمام فصل فقط به همان فصل مرتبط است؟


سلام.بله به ترتیبی هستش که نوشتم.ابتدا پیش خوانی کن فصل رو.بعد شروع کن به خوندن.مبحث بندی کن و هر مبحث رو توی یک رو مطالعه بکن.موقع مطالعه تست آموزشی کار کن.وقتی مبحث امروز رو تموم کردی مرور تورق و چشم بسته بکن.بعد درسهارو به همین ترتیب ادامه بده تا شب.کل دروس رو مرور شب بکن .صبح وقت بیداری مرور صبح بکن.امروز باید مبحث دوم رو بخونی ولی قبلش مبحث اولی که دیروز خوندی رو سریع مرور اصلی بکن.و بعد برو مبحث دوم.وقتی مباحث تموم شد و فصل به پایان رسید کل فصل رو به یکباره مرور اصلی بکن و بعد از آن تست آزمونی بزن براش.و فصل رو تو یه برگه به صورت نموداری خلاصه کن.که وقتی رفتی فصول بعدی هر از چند گاهی که حس کردی این فصل داره فراموش میشه یه چند دقیقه وقت بدی و این فصل رو مرور کنی.همینطور هر از چند گاهی برای فصول قبلی تست مروری بزن تا مرور بشن.تست مروری بصورت بدون زمان باشه.ینی از نوع تست آموزشی و جهت یادآوریه.
سوالات شما:
1.خیر به روش آموزشی.
2.بله فقط همان فصل رو مرور اصلی میکنید.برای فصول قبلی که خوندید مرور نموداری و تست زنی مروری گذاشته ایم.درضمن ماهی یکبار هم میتونین چند روز رو هیچ چیز جدید نخوندید و برای فصول قبلی تست بزنید و همینطور مرورشون کنید.که کلا یا اوری بشن و درصد تسلتتون در آونها بره بالاتر.

----------


## mastersadr

مابقی دروس قرار نمی گیره؟

----------


## aCe

سلام آقا سعید 
اول اینکه خیلی ممنون بابت برنامه ریزی دقیق و صرف وقتتون برای ما پشت کنکوریا  :Y (694): 
و موضوعی که ذهن منو خیلی درگیر کرده اینه شما گفتین که منبع باید یکی باشه و گر دوتا شد گیج و سردرگم میشیم . خب بنده کتاب های همایش عمارلو رو تازه گرفتم و بنظر درسنامه اش کامل نوشته میخواستم بدونم سه جلد کتاب های همایش میتونه منبع اصلی باشه منظورم اینه که مطالب کل کتابای زیست توی کتب همایش هست؟ یا اینکه همایش حالت جمع بندی داره ؟؟

یه سوال دیگه هم دارم اینه که تست زنی بعد از مرور فصل که بصورت زمان دار و شبیه سازی کنکور انجام میشه میتونه مثلا جای برنامه آزمون های کانون رو بگیره ؟ 

بازم ممنون از وقتی که در اختیارمون میزارید

----------


## Saeed735

> مابقی دروس قرار نمی گیره؟


فعلا نه...البته در تاپیک های مختلف نحوه خواندن بقیه دروس رو هم بهش اشاره کردم ولی ان شالله بعد کنکور امسال کم کم بقیه هم قرار میگیرن.

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام آقا سعید 
> اول اینکه خیلی ممنون بابت برنامه ریزی دقیق و صرف وقتتون برای ما پشت کنکوریا 
> و موضوعی که ذهن منو خیلی درگیر کرده اینه شما گفتین که منبع باید یکی باشه و گر دوتا شد گیج و سردرگم میشیم . خب بنده کتاب های همایش عمارلو رو تازه گرفتم و بنظر درسنامه اش کامل نوشته میخواستم بدونم سه جلد کتاب های همایش میتونه منبع اصلی باشه منظورم اینه که مطالب کل کتابای زیست توی کتب همایش هست؟ یا اینکه همایش حالت جمع بندی داره ؟؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگه هم دارم اینه که تست زنی بعد از مرور فصل که بصورت زمان دار و شبیه سازی کنکور انجام میشه میتونه مثلا جای برنامه آزمون های کانون رو بگیره ؟ 
> 
> بازم ممنون از وقتی که در اختیارمون میزارید


سلام.ممنونم.

1.کتاب همایش منبع خیلی خوبیه.ولی بنظر من که بعنوان یک منبع کامل بحساب نمیاد.شاید همه نکات توش باشه ولی حالت توضیحی کمتری داره.میتونی برای زیست از دو منبع هم استفاده کنی ولی بشرطی که یکیش منبع اصلیت باشه و همه نکاتتو داخل اون بنویسی...کتاب درسی رو هم حتما بخون...

2.ازمون های دو هفته یکبار مثل قلم چی و اینها یه ازمون زمان دار بزرگن.ما قبلش چند بار خودمون تست ازمونی درس ب درس میزنیم که آماده تر باشیم...

----------


## aCe

> سلام.ممنونم.
> 
> 1.کتاب همایش منبع خیلی خوبیه.ولی بنظر من که بعنوان یک منبع کامل بحساب نمیاد.شاید همه نکات توش باشه ولی حالت توضیحی کمتری داره.میتونی برای زیست از دو منبع هم استفاده کنی ولی بشرطی که یکیش منبع اصلیت باشه و همه نکاتتو داخل اون بنویسی...کتاب درسی رو هم حتما بخون...
> 
> 2.ازمون های دو هفته یکبار مثل قلم چی و اینها یه ازمون زمان دار بزرگن.ما قبلش چند بار خودمون تست ازمونی درس ب درس میزنیم که آماده تر باشیم...


خیلی ممنون سعید جان
ببخشید دوباره مزاحم میشم سبک مغناطیس ذهنی رو بصورت مبحثی همراه با منبع خودمون بخونیم یا قبلش بخونیم ؟ چون خیلی فشرده اس بعید میدونم بشه مسلط شد بهش  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Saeed735

> خیلی ممنون سعید جان
> ببخشید دوباره مزاحم میشم سبک مغناطیس ذهنی رو بصورت مبحثی همراه با منبع خودمون بخونیم یا قبلش بخونیم ؟ چون خیلی فشرده اس بعید میدونم بشه مسلط شد بهش


منظورتون از سبک مغناطیس ذهنی چیه؟

----------


## aCe

> منظورتون از سبک مغناطیس ذهنی چیه؟


*منظورم این جزوه ایه که برای درک چیزایی که میخونیم لازمه گذاشتین* 
*
یه نکته:توجه کردین یه نکته ی بسیار مهم از مثال هایی که تو بخش قیدهای مفهومی زدم میشه فهمید؟اون نکته اینه که تو سوالات کنکور های اخیر یه چیزی رو مستقیم به ما نمیگن...مثلا نمیاد بگه جانورکرم خاکی...میاد میگه جانور بی مهره ای که دارای گردش خون باز است...که تو باید بدونی که منظورش کرم خاکیه...یا میاد میگه عاملی که موجب تسهیل انجام واکنش میشود...و تو باید بدونی که منظورش آنزیمه...یا میگه عامل ترانسفورماسیون که تو باید بدونی DNA...یامثلا بجای اینکه طبق کتاب بگه همه ی گیاهان فلان ویژگی رادارند میگه براسیکا اولراسه دارای این ویژگیست که شما باید بدونید براسیکا اولراسه یه گیاهه...این جزوه رو بعنوان مقدمه بخونید برای بدست آوردن چنین مهارتهایی لازمه* کتاب زیست شناسی کنکور با روش مغناطیس ذهنی - کنکور

----------


## Saeed735

> *منظورم این جزوه ایه که برای درک چیزایی که میخونیم لازمه گذاشتین* 
> *
> یه نکته:توجه کردین یه نکته ی بسیار مهم از مثال هایی که تو بخش قیدهای مفهومی زدم میشه فهمید؟اون نکته اینه که تو سوالات کنکور های اخیر یه چیزی رو مستقیم به ما نمیگن...مثلا نمیاد بگه جانورکرم خاکی...میاد میگه جانور بی مهره ای که دارای گردش خون باز است...که تو باید بدونی که منظورش کرم خاکیه...یا میاد میگه عاملی که موجب تسهیل انجام واکنش میشود...و تو باید بدونی که منظورش آنزیمه...یا میگه عامل ترانسفورماسیون که تو باید بدونی DNA...یامثلا بجای اینکه طبق کتاب بگه همه ی گیاهان فلان ویژگی رادارند میگه براسیکا اولراسه دارای این ویژگیست که شما باید بدونید براسیکا اولراسه یه گیاهه...این جزوه رو بعنوان مقدمه بخونید برای بدست آوردن چنین مهارتهایی لازمه* کتاب زیست شناسی کنکور با روش مغناطیس ذهنی - کنکور


این جزوه رو زمانی بخونید که یکبار کل زیست رو تموم کرده باشید.قطعا باعث خواهد شد حداقل 20 درصد بر درصد زیستتون اضافه بشه.....

----------


## aCe

> این جزوه رو زمانی بخونید که یکبار کل زیست رو تموم کرده باشید.قطعا باعث خواهد شد حداقل 20 درصد بر درصد زیستتون اضافه بشه.....


خیلی ممنون سعید جان منتظر روش بقیه درس ها بصورت ترکیبی هستیم  :Y (518):

----------


## _Sorena_

سلام اقا سعید
می خواستم یه تشکر گنده به خاطر مطالب خیلی خوب و علمی تون بگم
مطمئنم خیلی از چیزایی که گفتید از تجربه های موفق خودتون منشا میشه
فقط شما کم لطفی بعضی از دوستان رو نادیده بگیرید اخه بعضی ها
ده این که ببینن کی مطلبی می نویسه واینا یه چیزی مخالفش رو 
بنویسن که مثلا گفته باشن خیلی با سوادن
بعضی ها هم که بدون هیچ تلاش و زحمتی می خوان یه برنامه
 خیلی کامل از اسمون بیفته پایین و هی ایراد می گیرن که نکنه این مطلب یه جای کوچیکش ایراد داشته باشه
شما به دل نگیر.خیلی خوب گفتی مطالبو.بهترین نکته ای که بهش اشاره کرده بودین
این بود که تا لحظه اخر ادم باید تلاش کنه خودش به جواب برسه که این باعث می شه هم قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل ادم بالا بره و هم بتونه به تست ها با تیپ جدید جواب بده
مرسی

----------


## مسعود7000

> سلام...بچه ها با یه تاپیک دیگه در خدمتتونم...اینجا میخوام به مشکلی بپردازم که خیلی از داوطلبین کنکور توش ضعف اساسی دارن... یه درسی رو چطور و با چه نحوی بخونم....یا اینکه  از کجا شرو کنم به خوندن؟؟؟اینا سوالایین که خیلی از بچه ها دارن و یکی از دغدغه های  اصلی کنکوریاس...اینجا سعی میکنم در مورد این سوالات توضیح جامعی رو بدم تا مشکلات یکی پس از دیگری حل شن...
> 
> 
> *نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس:*
> 
> 
> 
> *زیست شناسی*:این درس مهمترین درس رشته ی تجربیه و دارای ضریب 12 هستش ینی بالاترین ضریب در بین دروس رشته تجربی...زیست بعد از زمین شناسی و ریاضی بعنوان سومین درس تو دفترچه ی دروس تخصصی قرار داره...از این درس 50 تا تست تو کنکور طرح میشه که سوالات شماره ی 156 تا 205رو شامل میشن وزمان پیشنهادی برای حل تست هاش 36 دقیقس ...درمورد تعداد تست فصول مختلف دیگه تقریبا نمیشه گفت از هر فصل چند تا تست مطرح میشه چون  اکثر تست ها ترکیبی شدن....به جز دو یا سه تا از سوالات این درس که مربوط به فصل ژنتیک بوده و استنباطی-محاسباتی  هستند بقیه ی سوالات همه مربوط به سوالات مفهومی و تحلیلی میشن.......سوالای مفهومی- تحلیلی- ترکیبی کنکورهای سالهای اخیر  نشون میده که باید برای مطالعه ی این درس روش جدیدی اتخاذ بشه تا داوطلب کنکور بتونه خودشو با سبک جدید سوالات وقف بده...اما اون روش :
> 
> ...


واسه نظام جدید هم میگی که کدوم فصل ها رو با هم بخونم؟

----------


## mastermn

بهتره باشه

----------


## Saturn8

Up

----------


## Khali

Up

----------


## M_Sayberi

آپ



> واسه نظام جدید هم میگی که کدوم فصل ها رو با هم بخونم؟


Saeed735@ کجایی برادر

----------

